# Ruhrbike-Marathon: Anmeldeportal jetzt offen!



## xr-fido (9. Januar 2013)

Seit gestern Abend ist das Anmeldeportal für den am 22. Juni stattfindenden Ruhrbike-Marathon in Wetter (Ruhr) geöffnet.

Es wird eine Kurz-Strecke über ca. 30 Kilometer und eine Mitteldistanz über 55 - 60 Kilometer geben. 

Geboten werden heftige Anstiege (die Hegestraße mit 28% Steigung ist auch wieder mit dabei), klasse Downhills sowie flowige und technisch anspruchsvolle Singletrails, die ihrem Namen alle Ehre machen.

Der Start wird nach der derzeitigen Planung um 13 Uhr erfolgen.

Entlang der Strecke befinden sich zwei Verpflegungspunkte sowie die Getränkeversorgung im Zielbereich.

Die Startgebühr beträgt jeweils 30 Euro. 

Weitere Infos gibt es hier: http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de

Da das Teilnehmerfeld auf 800 Starter begrenzt ist und das Interesse wohl wieder groß sein wird, ist eine frühzeitige Anmeldung empfehlenswert.


----------



## unknownbeats (9. Januar 2013)

finde nirgens die bankverbindung .....
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keep-cycling (9. Januar 2013)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> finde nirgens die bankverbindung .....
> mfg



Steht in der Ausschreibung (der Kurzstrecke).

;-)


----------



## Twenty-1 (9. Januar 2013)

angemeldet


----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. Januar 2013)

Hurrraaaaaa


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Januar 2013)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Da das Teilnehmerfeld auf 800 Starter begrenzt ist und das Interesse wohl wieder groß sein wird, ist eine frühzeitige Anmeldung empfehlenswert.



800 starter!?

das ist ganz schön heftig, oder gibts es irgendwie eine einführungsrunde um das starterfeld zu entzerren?

beim letzten mal hieß es schon kurz nach dem start absteigen, als es ins leichte gelände ging.
dabei waren da nur nen paar wurzeln ...


werden die strecken getrennt voneinander gestartet?
die kurze ne stunde später starten lassen, dann wirds erst im ziel richtig voll.


----------



## xr-fido (11. Januar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> 800 starter!?
> 
> das ist ganz schön heftig, oder gibts es irgendwie eine einführungsrunde um das starterfeld zu entzerren?
> 
> ...



Nein, wie bei den letzten Marathons gibt es keine Einführungsrunde und es starten alle Fahrerinnen und Fahrer zeitgleich. Die ersten drei Kilometer des Rennens sind neutralisiert.
Der Grund hierfür liegt in der Notwendigkeit, das Feld ersteinmal auf die andere Seite der Ruhr zu bringen. Und für eine länger andauernde Sperrung der Innenstadt steht weder die erforderliche Anzahl an Polizisten zur Verfügung, noch ist auf ein entsprechendes Verständnis des Einzelhandels zu hoffen. Deswegen haben wir die Auflage zu erfüllen, die Sperrung der Innenstadt auf ein absolutes Minimum zu begrenzen.

Um aber das Problem von unnötigen Staus zu minimieren, wird es nach unseren Planungen anfangs eine andere Streckenführung geben als noch in der Vergangenheit.

Klar würden wir es gerne optimaler gestalten, aber die Gegebenheiten lassen es nicht anders zu.


----------



## Rumas (12. Januar 2013)

Ist im Marathon die Strecke vom 2/3 Std. Rennen vom letzten Jahr mit integriert? Wäre schön...


----------



## xr-fido (12. Januar 2013)

Ja, ein paar Passagen aus dem 2-und 3-Stunden-Rennen sind in die Marathon-Strecke integriert. 

Übrigens gibt es auch bei facebook was dazu: http://www.facebook.com/events/465023240200343/


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. Januar 2013)

Bei der Beschreibung der 2 Runde krieg ich ja Muffe wegen der Absteiggeschichte... Noch schlimmer als der Demag Drop?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2013)

was hast du denn?
so lange du nicht erster bist (was nicht vorkommen wird) und du niemanden hast der es vormacht, kanns nicht so schlimm sein.

gibts irgendwo bilder von den streckenabschnitten, oder noch besser ein video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (15. Januar 2013)

endlich wieder.....     angemeldet die strecke des 2 u.3 stunden RENNENwar aber auch der hammer.haben nur nicht genug mitbekommen!!!!


----------



## bobike (8. Februar 2013)

*Die  ersten 300 Startplätze für den Ruhrbike-Marathon sind vergeben! Also legt los! Anmeldung unter www.ruhrbike-festival.de 
*


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2013)

bis wann muss man denn das startgeld überwiesen haben, um nicht von der liste gestrichen zu werden?


----------



## bobike (11. Februar 2013)

Die Anmeldung ist erst nach Eingang des Startgeldes gültig. Alle Anmeldungen, bei denen das Geld nicht bis zum 15.06.2013 eingegangen ist, müssen die Nachmeldegebühr zahlen. Bei Erreichen der maximalen Teilnehmerzahl werden die nicht bezahlten Startplätze gestrichen.


----------



## bobike (3. März 2013)

Nun ist es offiziell: neben NRW-Cup-Rennen und Marathon gibt es beim Ruhrbike-Festival ein weiteres Highlight. Parallel zum Marathon wird am Samstag, in Kooperation mit der Universität Witten/Herdecke, der Titel des Deutschen Hochschulmeisters im Campus Sprint (XCE) ausgefahren.Am Sonntag wird dann das Meistertrikot im Cross Country (XCO) vergeben. 
Die Ausschreibung zur DHM wird in Kürze sowohl auf der Veranstaltungsseite www.ruhrbike-festival.de als auch unter www.adh.de veröffentlicht.


----------



## xr-fido (24. April 2013)

Gestern im Wald (hat sich tatsächlich so zugetragen):

Kleini: "Sag mal, Dirk - müssen wir unbedingt hier hoch oder können wir auch noch diese Schleife fahren. Schau, das ist doch ein geiler Single-Trail"

Ich: "Klar, können wir das machen, Volker, aber dann kommen auf der Mitteldistanz noch mehr Höhenmeter dazu. Und das ist doch jetzt schon heftig genug."

Kleini: "Du weisst, wir haben einen Ruf zu verteidigen..."

Ich: "Aber irgendwann muss doch auch mal Schluss sein mit den Sauereien, Volker"

Kleini: "Du stellst nach dem Rennen einfach einen Pappkameraden mit meinem Foto in den Zielbereich und legst einen Baseballschläger daneben. Dann kann mir Jeder in die Fr...e hauen"

Ich (bösartig grinsend): "Nee nee, ich kündige per Lautsprecherdurchsage an, dass Du um 17 Uhr auf dem Veranstaltungsgelände bist, dann kriegst Du es richtig"

Kleini: "Nun hab Dich nicht so, jetzt kommt es auf die paar zusätzlichen Höhenmeter auch nicht mehr an."

Ich: "Ach mach doch was Du willst..."

Für die Kurzstrecke stehen jetzt 35 Kilometer und 1.200 Höhemeter an und die Mitteldistanz hat 54 Kilometer und fast 1.900 Höhenmeter. Die Strecke, die nach der Streckenteilung nur noch von den Mitteldistanzlern befahren wird, quert zweimal eine Straße. Ansonsten gehts ausschließlich offroad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (24. April 2013)

Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, lasst mir den Volker heile   Der weiss schon was er tut  hehe

Ich rechne persönlich mit ihm ab ihm Ziel (falls ich es erreiche) 

Gruß 
Wencki ;-)

Und schönen Gruß an den Vogel...






xr-fido schrieb:


> Gestern im Wald (hat sich tatsächlich so zugetragen):
> 
> Kleini: "Sag mal, Dirk - müssen wir unbedingt hier hoch oder können wir auch noch diese Schleife fahren. Schau, das ist doch ein geiler Single-Trail"
> 
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2013)

alter schwede, das wird spaßig!


----------



## Rumas (9. Juni 2013)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Für die Kurzstrecke stehen jetzt 35 Kilometer und 1.200 Höhemeter an und die Mitteldistanz hat 54 Kilometer und fast 1.900 Höhenmeter.



Sind das jetzt die entgültigen Daten??
Brauch man da eine Kletterausrüstung oder geht es noch ohne, ist das heftig...


----------



## xr-fido (10. Juni 2013)

Am Samstag haben wir uns mit 13 engagierten Helfern aus Hagen, Bochum, Wetter und Umgebung, die mit Motorsägen und -sensen, Harken, Rechen und  Astscheren bewaffnet waren, an die Marathonstrecke begeben und die "Problemzonen" geglättet. 
Jetzt sollte alles fahrbar sein und die Singletrails auch so breit sein, dass das Geäst einem nicht den Lenker aus der Hand schlägt.

Und auch wenn Eigenlob stinken sollte: Mensch, ist das ne geile Strecke


----------



## scapula (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo! Weiß jemand , ab welchem Kilometer die beiden Verpflegungsstellen (35 strecke ) circa kommen .


----------



## xr-fido (12. Juni 2013)

scapula schrieb:


> Hallo! Weiß jemand , ab welchem Kilometer die beiden Verpflegungsstellen (35 strecke ) circa kommen .



Die erste Verpflegungsstelle kommt nach ca. 15 Kilometern und die zweite nach weiteren ca. 15 Kilometern. 
Und wenn es am Renntag richtig heiß sein sollte, dann bauen sicherlich einige Anwohner wieder ihre Duschen auf


----------



## xr-fido (14. Juni 2013)

Beim Ruhrbike-Marathon bitten wir um Beachtung folgender Hinweise und Regeln:

Das Rennen ist auf den ersten ca. zwei Kilometern (bis zur Einfahrt in den Innenstadtbereich) neutralisiert. Das Führungsmotorrad darf während dieser Neutralisationphase nicht überholt werden.

Am Ende des Feldes fährt ein Schlussfahrer auf einem Mountainbike. Dieser hat das Recht, Fahrerinnen oder Fahrer, die unterhalb einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 12 km/h liegen aus dem Rennen zu nehmen. Dies gilt auch für Teilnehmer, die einen Defekt haben, dessen Reparatur unverhältnismäßig viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Aus dem Rennen genommene FahrerInnen fahren nicht mehr unter dem Schutz des Rennens und haben damit auf öffentlichen Verkehrsflächen die StVO zu beachten.

Der Streckenverlauf ist mit Hinweisschildern (schwarze Pfeile auf rotem Grund), Flatterband und teilweise auch Farbmarkierungen auf der Fahrbahn gekennzeichnet.

Für den Fall, dass sich ein Fahrer / eine Fahrerin in Folge eines Sturzes schwer verletzt, so sollte der nachfolgende Fahrer den nächsten Streckenposten informieren, der dann den Rettungsdienst benachrichtigt.

Es kann trotz aller Schutzvorkehrungsmaßnahmen nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass sich während des Rennens andere Waldnutzer auf den Wegen befinden. Auf diese ist entsprechend Rücksicht zu nehmen. Auch kann nicht vollkommen ausgeschlossen werden, dass die Straßen von Fahrzeugen befahren werden. Auch hier gilt besondere Vorsicht.

In wenigen Bereichen sind Laufpassagen festgelegt worden. Diese sind zu Beginn entsprechend gekennzeichnet und unbedingt zu befolgen. Eine Nichtbeachtung kann zur Disqualifikation führen.

Leere Gel-Tuben und sonstiger Abfall kann nur an den beiden ersten Verpflegungsstationen entsorgt werden. Das Wegwerfen von Abfällen außerhalb der Verpflegungsstationen ist untersagt und führt bei Nichtbeachtung zur Disqualifikation.

Den Anweisungen von Streckenposten und Polizeibeamten ist unbedingt Folge zu leisten.

Bitte geht während des Rennens sportlich-fair miteinander um!


----------



## Lateralus (15. Juni 2013)

Habe einen Startplatz für die Kurzstrecke abzugeben, bin beruflich verhindert. Gegen Erstattung der Meldegebühr. Alle Anfragen bitte per PM.


----------



## erwin1.05b (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Im lokalen Monatsmagazin stand die Info, dass in Zusammenarbeit mit Metal Motion Bikes auch eine Endurowertung auf der Mitteldistanz erfolgen kann. Auf der Webseite finde ich dazu keine Infos.

Kann mir jemand mehr sagen?

Grüße     Nils


----------



## scapula (15. Juni 2013)

Auf der Webseite unter News Seite 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwin1.05b (15. Juni 2013)

scapula schrieb:


> Auf der Webseite unter News Seite 2.



Die Infos sind sehr allgemein . Starten die Enduropiloten nach dem XC-Feld? Gibt es für die Endurofahrer eine gesonderte Streckenführung (die Anforderungen an das Bike lässt das vermuten)? Auch ein 12er Schnitt ist mit dem Enduro sehr spannend...


----------



## scapula (15. Juni 2013)

Der Start und die Strecken werden wohl für alle gleich sein.
Die Streckenteilung 35&54 Km ist glaube ich am Harkortberg
Ihr Fahrt anscheinend nur in einer extra Wertung.


----------



## xr-fido (15. Juni 2013)

erwin1.05b schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Im lokalen Monatsmagazin stand die Info, dass in Zusammenarbeit mit Metal Motion Bikes auch eine Endurowertung auf der Mitteldistanz erfolgen kann. Auf der Webseite finde ich dazu keine Infos.
> 
> ...



http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/news/gesamtansicht/datum/2013/mai/17/artikel/enduro-wertung-beim-ruhrbike-marathon.html

Die Enduro-Fahrer starten zusammen mit allen Anderen. Sie fahren auf der gleichen 55-km-Strecke wie die CC-Fahrer. Es gibt auch keine exklusiven Prüfungen oder Streckenabschnitte ausschließlich für die Endurofahrer, sondern sie haben eben nur eine eigene Wertung.
Und irgendwie mussten wir ja schon die "besonderen Anforderungen an das Bike" formulieren, sonst hätte ja auch eine 8-Kilo-Carbon-Rakete mit Starrgabel ein Enduro-Bike sein können


----------



## keep-cycling (16. Juni 2013)

Hey!
Wo findet denn am Freitag die Ausgabe der Unterlagen statt? Ich find nur eine Angabe fürs Navi ohne Hausnummer oder ähnliches. Da ich zum ersten Mal dort starte, bin ich noch unwissend ;-)

Danke


----------



## xr-fido (16. Juni 2013)

Am besten gibst Du "58300 Wetter, Wolfgang-Reuter-Straße" ins Navi ein. Du folgst dann der Beschilderung "Sportanlage Harkortberg" oder "Kletterwald".
Auf dem dortigen Sportplatz ist dann u.a. das Rennbüro, das die Startnummernausgabe abwickelt.


----------



## keep-cycling (16. Juni 2013)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Am besten gibst Du "58300 Wetter, Wolfgang-Reuter-Straße" ins Navi ein. Du folgst dann der Beschilderung "Sportanlage Harkortberg" oder "Kletterwald".
> Auf dem dortigen Sportplatz ist dann u.a. das Rennbüro, das die Startnummernausgabe abwickelt.



... Danke! Stichwort Sportanlage / Kletterwald ist gut.


----------



## Lateralus (16. Juni 2013)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Habe einen Startplatz für die Kurzstrecke abzugeben, bin beruflich verhindert. Gegen Erstattung der Meldegebühr. Alle Anfragen bitte per PM.



Selbstzitat - kommt Leute, lasst meinen Startplatz nicht ungenutzt.


----------



## olaf flachland (17. Juni 2013)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Selbstzitat - kommt Leute, lasst meinen Startplatz nicht ungenutzt.



Die haben alles Angst. 55km und 1900 Hmeter, da fängt das zittern an


----------



## rener (17. Juni 2013)

so,jetzt wird es doch mal zeit uns ein höhenprofil zu veröffentlichen!!!!50-60km,1900hm(?)..wenn nicht jetzt,wann dann?Da ich vorhabe ein rennen zu fahren,möchte ich meine Kräfte einteilen können!ICH WARTE AUF ANTWORT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschinewski (17. Juni 2013)

rener schrieb:


> so,jetzt wird es doch mal zeit uns ein höhenprofil zu veröffentlichen!!!!50-60km,1900hm(?)..wenn nicht jetzt,wann dann?Da ich vorhabe ein rennen zu fahren,möchte ich meine Kräfte einteilen können!ICH WARTE AUF ANTWORT.



Ein Höhenprofil bringt dir net sooo viel auf diesen Marathon. Viele kurze, harte Anstiege verteilt auf der ganzen Strecke. Ist nicht so wie bei einem Marathon im Sauerland mit 4 Anstiegen. 
Aber ein Tipp: Wer am Anfang voll Dampf fährt kollapiert spätestens zur Auffahrt zum Harkortberg. Aber dann ist das Rennen ja noch lange nicht zuende.
Und noch ein Tipp: Auch bergab sollte man mehr wie geradeaus fahren können  Hier kann man sich nicht ausruhen.

Viel Spaß, leider habe ich keine Zeit für den geilsten Marathon in NRW!!


----------



## PirateW (17. Juni 2013)

maschinewski schrieb:


> Ein Höhenprofil bringt dir net sooo viel auf diesen Marathon. Viele kurze, harte Anstiege verteilt auf der ganzen Strecke. Ist nicht so wie bei einem Marathon im Sauerland mit 4 Anstiegen.
> Aber ein Tipp: Wer am Anfang voll Dampf fährt kollapiert spätestens zur Auffahrt zum Harkortberg. Aber dann ist das Rennen ja noch lange nicht zuende.
> Und noch ein Tipp: Auch bergab sollte man mehr wie geradeaus fahren können  Hier kann man sich nicht ausruhen.
> 
> Viel Spaß, leider habe ich keine Zeit für den geilsten Marathon in NRW!!





So isses!


----------



## rener (18. Juni 2013)

maschinewski schrieb:


> Ein Höhenprofil bringt dir net sooo viel auf diesen Marathon. Viele kurze, harte Anstiege verteilt auf der ganzen Strecke. Ist nicht so wie bei einem Marathon im Sauerland mit 4 Anstiegen.
> Aber ein Tipp: Wer am Anfang voll Dampf fährt kollapiert spätestens zur Auffahrt zum Harkortberg. Aber dann ist das Rennen ja noch lange nicht zuende.
> Und noch ein Tipp: Auch bergab sollte man mehr wie geradeaus fahren können  Hier kann man sich nicht ausruhen.
> 
> Viel Spaß, leider habe ich keine Zeit für den geilsten Marathon in NRW!!


werde dann gleich nochmal ne runde fahren und  Kurventechnik ÜBEN.wenn ich den hartkotzberg  fettig hab drück ich auf mein e-knopf,der macht dann den rest .


----------



## unkreativ (18. Juni 2013)

Boah, so langsam krieg ich echt Muffensausen....


----------



## PirateW (18. Juni 2013)

Muffensausen würde ich erst bekommen....Wenns ab Donnerstag viel regnet :-D


----------



## unkreativ (18. Juni 2013)

PirateW schrieb:


> Muffensausen würde ich erst bekommen....Wenns ab Donnerstag viel regnet :-D



Ich glaub dann fahr ich nicht. Im Moment überlege ich ernsthaft, die Kurzstrecke zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juni 2013)

leute, macht ruhig so weiter.

das hört sich alles richtig gut an. endlich mal richtig biken.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. Juni 2013)

Das wird eine gelungene Herrausforderung.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juni 2013)

ich glaube ich montiere vorne ausnahmsweise mal ne 180er bremsscheibe.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. Juni 2013)

Die hat sich in Finale auch bewährt.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Juni 2013)

rener schrieb:


> so,jetzt wird es doch mal zeit uns ein höhenprofil zu veröffentlichen!!!!50-60km,1900hm(?)..wenn nicht jetzt,wann dann?Da ich vorhabe ein rennen zu fahren,möchte ich meine Kräfte einteilen können!ICH WARTE AUF ANTWORT.



Höhenprofil und genaue Km -Angaben wären echt nicht falsch.


----------



## Rumas (18. Juni 2013)

ja, die Angaben sind ein bischen dürftig. 
Ist die Strecke denn sehr regenanfällig, es soll ja bis Samstag nicht trocken bleiben...


----------



## xr-fido (18. Juni 2013)

Also - die Kurzstrecke hat 35 Kilometer und 1.200 Höhenmeter und die Mitteldistanz hat 55 Kilometer und nicht ganz 2.000 Höhenmeter (lt. Garmin-Angabe).
An dem Höhenprofil arbeiten wir noch...


----------



## keep-cycling (18. Juni 2013)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Also - die Kurzstrecke hat 35 Kilometer und 1.200 Höhenmeter und die Mitteldistanz hat 55 Kilometer und nicht ganz 2.000 Höhenmeter *(lt. Garmin-Angabe)*.
> An dem Höhenprofil arbeiten wir noch...



... wie wäre es einfach mit dem Garmin-File


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. Juni 2013)

1200 auf 35 ist schon 'ne Nummer......aber 2000 auf 55 ist der Kracher!!!

Ich hatte für die "kurze" Höhe  gemeldet und bin recht froh das so entschieden zu haben.


----------



## PirateW (19. Juni 2013)

keep-cycling schrieb:


> ... wie wäre es einfach mit dem Garmin-File



In der Hoffnung, das auch in Zukunft kein Garmin File irgendwo im Orbit rumgeistert, da das dann wohl wieder das direkte Ende des marathons bedeuten würde, da sich dann wohl regelmässig einige schlaue Biker auf den zum Teil auf privat Gelände befindlichen trails tummeln...bitte bitte auch danach keinen File hochladen. Ich kann da nur selbst als local appellieren. Es ist jedesmal ein mords Aufwand an uberzeugungsarbeit fuer die orga da, die etlichen waldbesitzer davon zu überzeugen, ihre Ecken frei zu geben.

Ich find die Strecke jetzt nicht massiv anfällig für Regen. Wenns nicht Wochen durchschifft. Der Boden saugt schon ne Menge weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (19. Juni 2013)

Nun also die Höhenprofile: 

Kurzstrecke: http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/rennen/abus-ruhrbike-marathon-kurzdistanz.html

Mitteldistanz: http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/rennen/abus-ruhrbike-marathon-mitteldistanz.html

Zum Vergrößern jeweils auf die Grafik klicken.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juni 2013)

hast du die auch noch größer?

könnte mein neuer desktophintergrund werden, um mich auf die qualen einzustimmen.


neben der 180 mm scheibe werde ich vorne wohl auch noch von 24-36 auf 22-34 umbauen.


----------



## xr-fido (19. Juni 2013)

PirateW schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung, das auch in Zukunft kein Garmin File irgendwo im Orbit rumgeistert, da das dann wohl wieder das direkte Ende des marathons bedeuten würde...



Das kann ich so unterschreiben. 
Das Verhältnis zu den ca. 120 Waldeigentümern ist sehr, sehr fragil und wir mussten auch in diesem Jahr wieder schöne Streckenabschnitte streichen, da uns die jeweiligen Waldeigentümer keine Erlaubnis mehr zum Befahren ihrer Waldgrundstücke erteilt haben. 
Und sie hatten überwiegend nachvollziehbare Gründe, die auf dem Verhalten einiger weniger, vollkommen bescheuerter Mountainbiker fussten.

Wir haben als Veranstalter im Vorfeld der Veranstaltung den Waldeigentümern zugesagt, dass wir weder vor noch nach dem Rennen den Streckenverlauf veröffentlichen.

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn sich auch unsere Teilnehmer an diese Selbstverpflichtung halten könnten. 
Ich fürchte aber, dass es erneut ein paar Unverbesserliche gibt, die meinen, sich darüber hinweg setzen zu müssen.


----------



## xr-fido (19. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du die auch noch größer?



Noch größer lässt das Programm unserer Homepage leider nicht zu


----------



## wozibo (19. Juni 2013)

Das Profil der Mitteldistanz sieht ja so aus, als ob es erst nach der Rückkehr zum Harkortberg richtig losgeht  

Ansonsten hoffe ich mal, daß der obligatorische Stau im ersten Trail dieses Mal etwas weniger extrem ist als in der Vergangenheit...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du die auch noch größer?
> 
> könnte mein neuer desktophintergrund werden, um mich auf die qualen einzustimmen.
> 
> ...



Au mann, da ist wohl nichts mehr mit Scheibe fahren? :_)


----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. Juni 2013)

wozibo schrieb:


> Das Profil der Mitteldistanz sieht ja so aus, als ob es erst nach der Rückkehr zum Harkortberg richtig losgeht
> 
> Ansonsten hoffe ich mal, daß der obligatorische Stau im ersten Trail dieses Mal etwas weniger extrem ist als in der Vergangenheit...



Da wird quasi die 2. Stufe gezündet....Hammer!!!!!

Wenn ich das Höhenprofil anschaue könnte ich mir vorstellen das es diesmal anders am Anfang ist als sonst....und somt vielleicht weniger/kein Stau....wie auch immer: es wird sehr sicher wieder sehr "ambitioniert" sein 

Wettervorhersage ist auch Ok....alles hübsch.....

habe ich schon erwähnt das ich nicht traurig bin, nur die Kurzstrecke gewählt zu haben


----------



## derkleini (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ein paar Worte von mir zur Strecke: (weil ich hab's ja verbrochen).

Die Höhenmeter fallen kaum auf, da sie ja auf viele kurze Anstiege verteilt sind 
Die Regenverträglichkeit der Strecke ist bis auf ein paar Stellen (Die sind dann allerdings richtig ********) gut.
Die Kurzdistanz ist für Jeden machbar, in etwa wie die vorherigen Marathon's nur halt kürzer.
Die Mitteldistanz ist schon etwas fordernder als die Originalstrecke, weil  
keine Asphaltstücke mehr vorhanden sind und die Anstiege etwas länger ausfallen als bei den ersten 35km. 
Meine Vorliebe für Singletrails merkt man schon, ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache aber ich denke Forstautobahnrennen hammwa genug.
Mein persönliches Lieblingsstück ist auch wieder dabei (Stichwort Mittelalter)

Zum Schluss auch von mir und allen Beteiligten Helfern die dringende Bitte:
Wenn ihr die Strecke aufzeichnet und abfahrt (was wir leider nicht verhindern können), meidet bitte die Stellen wo klar ist.
Hier hab ich mit dem Bike im Training nichts verloren!
Tränendrüsenmodus an:Es steckt viel Leidenschaft,Freude und Arbeit in so einer Veranstaltung, nehmt uns das nicht.

So, und nun viel Spass bei der drittschönsten Nebensache der Welt, und kommt alle heil an.

Grüsse Derkleini


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2013)

Super ich freue mich schon riesig, hoffentlich kann man alle Abfahrten fahren undd muss nicht absteigen wie beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wozibo (19. Juni 2013)

derkleini schrieb:


> Meine Vorliebe für Singletrails merkt man schon, ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache aber ich denke Forstautobahnrennen hammwa genug.


 Sehr, sehr gut  Genau deshalb ist Wetter seit Jahren mein Lieblingsmarathon 




derkleini schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Strecke aufzeichnet und abfahrt (was wir leider nicht verhindern können), meidet bitte die Stellen wo klar ist.
> Hier hab ich mit dem Bike im Training nichts verloren!


Schon klar, auch wenn sicher große Teile der 'Rennstrecke' von zahlreichen Bikern (ja, auch mir) ständig im Rahmen normaler Touren befahren werden. 

Die Problematik ist mir aber wohl bekannt, wurde sogar schon einmal auf der breiten Forstautobahn nach Schede von einem entgegenkommenden Traktorfahrer angehalten und ziemlich nachdrücklich darauf 'hingewiesen', daß Radfahren im gesamten Waldgebiet verboten sei und ich doch gefälligst auf den Ruhrtal-Radweg auszuweichen hätte...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2013)

Den Landmaschienenführer hätte ich gefragt wo das steht damit ich das auf der Stelle nachgoogeln kann, ansonsten soll er sich mal um die Tierhaltungsbedinungen auf seinen Hof kümmern die zu 99%. Sicherheit nicht dem (Amtlichen) Standart entsprechen.


----------



## PirateW (19. Juni 2013)

Das hast Du sehr schön gesagt mein Lieber 






derkleini schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ein paar Worte von mir zur Strecke: (weil ich hab's ja verbrochen).
> 
> ...


----------



## PirateW (19. Juni 2013)

wozibo schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist mir aber wohl bekannt, wurde sogar schon einmal auf der breiten Forstautobahn nach Schede von einem entgegenkommenden Traktorfahrer angehalten und ziemlich nachdrücklich darauf 'hingewiesen', daß Radfahren im gesamten Waldgebiet verboten sei und ich doch gefälligst auf den Ruhrtal-Radweg auszuweichen hätte...



Vielleicht ist ihm vor Schede schon einer vor den Traktor gesemmelt...wer weiss das schon.

Toi toi toi, bis dato keine Problematiken da gehabt in der Ecke, aber ich bin auch vergleichsweise laaaaaangsam und blondes Mädchen


----------



## keep-cycling (19. Juni 2013)

wozibo schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist mir aber wohl bekannt, wurde sogar schon einmal auf der breiten Forstautobahn nach Schede von einem entgegenkommenden Traktorfahrer angehalten und ziemlich nachdrücklich darauf 'hingewiesen', daß Radfahren im gesamten Waldgebiet verboten sei und ich doch gefälligst auf den Ruhrtal-Radweg auszuweichen hätte...



... mit dem Bundeswaldgesetz §14.1 und dem Landeswaldgesetz NW §2 hat es halt nicht jeder ...

Ich habe schon mal überlegt, mir die Auszüge auf Karten zu drucken und bei Bedarf zu verteilen. 

Es werde Samstag!


----------



## Tey (19. Juni 2013)

Kann jetzt schon vor Aufregeung kaum noch schlafen! Geil wirds!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (19. Juni 2013)

Gibt es dieses Jahr bei Euch T-shirts mit dem Aufdruck Bike Festival Wetter.... zu kaufen .Bis jetzt konnte ich mir nur die Gelben
Version erwerben.Die anderen Jahren bekamen nur die freiwilligen Helfer
eines ab


----------



## xr-fido (20. Juni 2013)

Nein, T-Shirts gibt es in diesem Jahr keine, auch nicht für die Helfer.
Da in diesem Jahr die Sponsoren-Gelder wieder geringer ausfielen, mussten wir unsere Ausgaben kürzen. Und diesem Rotstift fielen leider auch die T-Shirts zum Opfer.


----------



## unkreativ (20. Juni 2013)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Nein, T-Shirts gibt es in diesem Jahr keine, auch nicht für die Helfer.
> Da in diesem Jahr die Sponsoren-Gelder wieder geringer ausfielen, mussten wir unsere Ausgaben kürzen. Und diesem Rotstift fielen leider auch die T-Shirts zum Opfer.



Nächstes Jahr Crowdfunding?


----------



## rener (20. Juni 2013)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Nun also die Höhenprofile:
> 
> Kurzstrecke: http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/rennen/abus-ruhrbike-marathon-kurzdistanz.html
> 
> ...


danke fürs Profil,sieht ganz schön zackig aus.da sollte man sich die Kräfte gut einteilen. 22grad,kein regen für samstag bis 17uhr,alles super.der regen von heute wird von den trockenen boden doch aufgesaugt.bis samstag


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2013)

wie sieht eigentlich die startaufstellung aus?
sind ja doch ne menge fahrer am samstag vor ort.

generalausschreibung der trophy:


> 2.6 Die Startaufstellung bei den einzelnen Event sieht vor, dass Trophyteilnehmer mit im ersten Startblock stehen.


----------



## DaKe (21. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wie sieht eigentlich die startaufstellung aus?
> sind ja doch ne menge fahrer am samstag vor ort.
> 
> generalausschreibung der trophy:



Die Aussage wird wohl dann noch ein Problem werden.


----------



## 19anna94 (21. Juni 2013)

....dieses Jahr leider nicht mit am Start. Wünsche allen ein schönes und sturzfreies Rennen!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. Juni 2013)

wie siehts denn eigentlich nach dem Starkregen von gestern aus???


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2013)

19anna94 schrieb:


> ....dieses Jahr leider nicht mit am Start. Wünsche allen ein schönes und sturzfreies Rennen!



Danke, dafür aber wenigstens anfeuern kommen.


----------



## 19anna94 (21. Juni 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Danke, dafür aber wenigstens anfeuern kommen.



Wenn ich die Zeit hätte um anzureisen, würde ich auch selber fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (22. Juni 2013)

Guten morgen!

Wetter is trocken, aller Vorhersage her nach dürfte das auch bis auf Mini Regen Gefahr gegen 1400 so bleiben...Ca 18 Grad bei Start und heiter bis wolkig. Viiiiiel Wind gerade :-D

Gute Anreise allen und bleibt heil!


----------



## Chainzuck (22. Juni 2013)

So wieder zu Hause und muss sagen Hammer! Ihr habt technisch mit weitem Abstand die beste Strecke die man in dieser Gegend Deutschlands fahrn kann! Bin zwar nur die kurze gefahren aber die Trails waren auch dort schon Spitze,das ist richtiges Mountainbiken. Als Hochsauerländer ist es schon etwas bedrückend das ihr da unten eine Strecke auf die Beine stellt, die fahrtechnisch jeden Marathon im Sauerland um längen schlägt.... Nur die Anstiege könnten mal länger sein bei euch, aber das geht halt nicht.


----------



## rener (22. Juni 2013)

Bin die mitteldistanz Gefahren.alle Achtung,die hat es aber in sich gehabt.super Trails und traumhafte Abfahrten bzw.downhill.das stetige auf und ab hat mir den letzten Saft aus den Beinen gezogenï¿½ï¿½.ich frag mich manchmal nur warum einige bei Mitte der Strecke durch das Flatterband die Strecke verlassen oder was sonstï¿½ï¿½?


----------



## unkreativ (22. Juni 2013)

Ein Wort: 
Episch!

Mehr Worte:
http://just.unkreativ.net/?p=81


----------



## PirateW (22. Juni 2013)

Hat spass gemacht mit euch  wenn auch nur streckenpostend unterwegs heute. Ja...is ne schöne Ecke bei uns :-D gute Erholung allen!!


----------



## Endurohenne (22. Juni 2013)

Einfach eine geniale Strecke/Veranstaltung!!!


----------



## pollux8 (22. Juni 2013)

xr-fido schrieb:


> wir mussten auch in diesem Jahr wieder schöne Streckenabschnitte streichen, da uns die jeweiligen Waldeigentümer keine Erlaubnis mehr zum Befahren ihrer Waldgrundstücke erteilt haben.



Wir hatten schon Angst,das es eine Waldautobahn Veranstaltung wird.
Mein Kollege hatte extra dafür sein Hardtail mit Starrfedergabel aus den Keller rausgeholt.
Aber es war wieder heavy,Ich glaube,Das Orgateam hat den Harkortberg extra als Singletrail Erlebniss umbauen lassen.
Da kann kein anderer Marathon in unserer Gegend mit trumpfen.
Einziger Minus:Im Ziel hätte man Getränke überreicht bekommen müssen.
Na,ja Getränkemarken löschten dann den Durst.
Nächtes Jahr wieder


----------



## TIGERBEAT (22. Juni 2013)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Einziger Minus:Im Ziel hätte man Getränke überreicht bekommen müssen.
> Na,ja Getränkemarken löschten dann den Durst.
> Nächtes Jahr wieder



Bist wohl gleich nach der Ziellinie rechts raus. Weiter hinten rechts gab es Getränke.


----------



## xr-fido (22. Juni 2013)

> Einziger Minus:Im Ziel hätte man Getränke überreicht bekommen müssen.



Die Frau an meiner Seite sagt grad: "Ich hab bei der Zielverpflegung mindestens 699 Menschen mit Wasser und Iso-Getränken versorgt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für den ersten tollen Teil des Ruhrbikefestivals, den Marathon. Die Abfahrten waren wirklich ausergewöhnlich spassig. Da konnte mann es richtig laufen lassen das die Kette geklappert hat wie in Finale Ligure  

Leider hab ich die Treppe am Ehrenmal in XC Eleminator Style genommen und mir dabei irgentwie links das Zwerchfell geklemmt oider was weis ich. Auf jeden Fall hat der Lungenflügel bei Zelastung ziemlich stechend geschmerzt. Zum Glück nur in den Uphills. So konnte ich dem Abschnitt auf der Dh Strecke vom Harkortberg überdurchschnittlich geniessen. Mann hat das Spass gemacht.  Auf den Anstiegen ist mir da ein wenig die Luft ausgegangen und es ging nur noch Halbdampf, umso erstaunlicher das es bei km 45 so angefangen hat im ganzen Bein zu krampfen als würden 3 Pittbulls dranhängen. Es war zum verzweilfeln, sobald es länger als 10 Sec aufwärts ging musste ich vom Bike und schieben in ner Körperhaltung als hätte ich mir in die Buchse geschissen..    Zum Glüch hatten die voebeifahrenden Sportskameraden mehr Mitleid bei dem Anblick als das sie belustigt wurden. In den folgenden Abfahrten stellte ich fest das die flotte Fahrweise durchaus ihren Anteil an der Krampfproblematik hatte.  
Kurzum war ich nicht wirklich Fit für die Mitteldistanz, und wäre mit 35 Km besser beraten gewesen, anderseits habe ich die traumhaften Trails sehr genossen auch wenn die Anstiege sehr hart waren. 
Ps: bei 4:30 bin ich irgentwann ins Ziel gekrochen.


----------



## Lateralus (23. Juni 2013)

Ich würde gern Sicherheitskopien Eurer GPS-Daten für Euch aufbewahren


----------



## sunny1766 (23. Juni 2013)

Moin Zusammen.
Nach erholsamen Schlaf wieder fit. Also was da gestern bei 55 km an Single Trail dabei war, ist ja infassbar. Nch nie ein Rennen erlebt wo so viel technische Passagen dabei waren. Ok, schieben war auch öfters angesagt, aber die Abfahrten haben dafür wieder entschädigt. 
Wollte zwar bei km 30 auf die Kurzdistanz wechseln, aber habe dann gedacht: so schlimm kann's nicht mehr werden, leider falsch gedacht
Trotzdem werde ich dieses Rennen nächstes Jahr wieder genießen. 
Klasse Arbeit der Organisatoren.
Sunny


----------



## O-Marathon (23. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
alle Fahrer des MTB RheinBerg e.V. hatten auch viel Spaß auf der anspruchsvollen Marathonstrecke. Danke an die Organisatoren, dass sie sich vorallem die Mühe machen das Genehmigungsverfahren so sportlich durchzuziehen!

Einer unserer Fahrer hat auch schon einen super Rennbericht geschrieben, den findet ihr hier:
http://www.mtbrb.de/?p=2014

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Rumas (23. Juni 2013)

210 gewertete auf der kurzen Runde, 264 auf der langen und 10 Enduro Fahrer

haben so viele Aufgegeben oder gehen die Anmeldezahlen zurück... sonst war der Marathon doch fast immer ausgebucht...


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2013)

es haben wohl auch einige leute wissentlich/unwissentlich abgekürzt. die wurden dann disqualifiziert.


fand die strecke ganz nett.
von der schwierigkeit her würde ich es als 3 (skala 1-5, 1 leicht) einstufen. das ist halt mountainbiken. 
schön fand ich die abfahrten mit gleich anschließendem, schlecht einsehbaren, gegenanstieg. da hat man oft rumrührerei mit der schaltung um sich gehört.

was ich ganz schlecht fand war der zeitgleiche start der beiden strecken. zudem war die festlegung was man fährt ja sowieso zwingend einzuhalten.
es gab viel zu viel stau. sei es an engen anstiegen, oder einfach auf dem trail wo man nicht überholen konnte.
einige anstiege, die so nur schiebend bewältigt werden konnten, hätte man sonst teilweise aucch fahren können.

alles in allem war es aber ein schöner tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (23. Juni 2013)

Nachdem ich mich wieder beruhigt habe hier mal mein Senf zu der Veranstaltung.

Die Strecke hat mir sehr gut gefallen und war schön anspruchsvoll wenn auch etwas abgehackt was sich aber bei den gebotenen Möglichkeiten der Streckenführung nicht vermeiden lässt.

Dankeschön an die Veranstalter für die warscheinlich nervenaufreibende Arbeit die Strecke genehmigt zu bekommen.

Sehr gut fand ich auch das es eine Menge Streckenposten gab. Sehr Vorbildlich. Dann darf es aber auch nicht passieren das sich Freizeitbiker ohne Startnummer auf ihrer Samstagstour auf der Strecke befinden und durch ihr sehr langsames Tempo die Racer gefährden.

Das mit dem ersten Startblock war blöd gelöst. Das nächste mal absperren und beim einfahren in den Startblock schon kontrollieren wer rein darf und wer nicht. Dann brauch man sich hinterher nicht mit drei Leuten und Papierlisten zum kontrollieren durch den Startblock quetschen.


Alles in allem aber eine tolle Veranstaltung.


So und nun zu dem was mich aufgeregt hat. Danke an die Biker die sich total überschätzt haben und mich DREI MAL vom Bike geschossen haben. Leute das kann es doch nicht sein. Weder versucht man auf einem 30cm breiten Trail an einem vorbei zu ballern noch hält man, weil man sich überschätzt hat, mitten in der Steilabfahrt an um abzusteigen.

WENN MAN SICH NICHT SICHER IST GEHT MAN VORHER NACH RECHTS ODER LINKS RAUS!

EBENFALLS GEHT MAN NACH LINKS ODER RECHTS RAUS WENN MAN DEN BERG NICHT HOCHKOMMT!

Ich bin selber ein guter aber gehöre nicht zu den besten Abfahrern und weiss wann was geht und wann nicht. Klar geht bei mir auch mal was schief aber sowas wie gestern habe ich selten erlebt. Wetter hat doch schon im vorraus den Ruf eine anspruchsvollere Strecke zu sein. Da muss man sich überlegen ob man das fahren kann oder nicht.

Mich hat das auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Platzierung gekostet.


----------



## olaf flachland (23. Juni 2013)

Leute, vielen lieben Dank, daß ich dabei sein durfte. Ein großes Event. 
Man, habe ich einen Spaß gehabt..... Geile Trails, geile Abfahrten, schmerzhafte Uphills und ich weiß nicht noch was. Beim Abzweig zur mittleren Strecke dachte ich noch: "jetzt wirds ja erst richtig geil, so wie ich das Profil in Erinnerung habe" und so wurde es dann auch.
ABER: Sagt euren Streckenposten verdammt noch mal, daß sie mich NIEEEEEEE wieder fragen sollen, ob ich noch weiterfahren will NUR weil ich im größten Schlammloch außerhalb des Mekong Delta ungefähr 5 Minuten mit einem verkrampften Oberschenkel fast bis zu den Knien (können aber auch die Knöchel gewesen sein ) in diesem Schlammloch steckte und dort nicht mehr rauskomme, weil jede Körperbewegung dieses Messer im linken hinteren Oberschenkel 5x rumdrehte!!! 
NATÜRLICH bin ich danach weitergefahren und natürlich auch ganz locker ins Ziel geschossen (wer die Lüge in diesem Satz findet darf sie behalten). Danke an dieser Stelle noch einmal an dem letzten der 8. der Helfer, der sein Rad in den Dreck zurückschob um mich damit (ich durfte mich am Sattel festhalten) aus diesem Morast zu befreien.
Ach so: Und wie geil war erst das Wetter? Habt ihr das gekauft?

Und abschließend ein Tipp zu künftigen Sponsoren: 
Bietet doch ein Sponsorship der TAC Orga an. Die können dann bei Euch hospitieren und lernen, was ein wirklich hochwertiger MTB Marathon ist. Dazu können sie dann damit werben, daß jeder der das Ding besteht auch keine Probleme bei der TAC bekommt. 

Ich hoffe inständig, daß die Anwohner der Sache in Zukunft weiter positiv gegenüber stehen.

Trailige Grüße vom verkrampften Schlammlochsteher (sollte ich mein Avatar ändern?)


----------



## olaf flachland (23. Juni 2013)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> So und nun zu dem was mich aufgeregt hat. Danke an die Biker die sich total überschätzt haben und mich DREI MAL vom Bike geschossen haben. Leute das kann es doch nicht sein. Weder versucht man auf einem 30cm breiten Trail an einem vorbei zu ballern noch hält man, weil man sich überschätzt hat, mitten in der Steilabfahrt an um abzusteigen.
> 
> WENN MAN SICH NICHT SICHER IST GEHT MAN VORHER NACH RECHTS ODER LINKS RAUS!
> 
> ...



HI Tigerbeat. Sag mal, bist Du noch nie einen Marathon gefahren? Ich war letzte Woche in Willingen und was da an schiebenden Luschen die Abfahrten verstopft hat, wirst Du in Wetter nie sehen, weil die Vögel sich dort gar nicht an den Start trauen. 

Jetzt entspann Dich und freue Dich auf den nächsten Marathon mit breiten Abfahrten um eine bessere Platzierung herauszufahren. Und nein, ich will Dich nicht angreifen, nimm es also nicht zu ernst. Ich habe nur soviel Spaß bei der Veranstaltung gehabt (und ich habe definitiv niemanden bergab aufgehalten), daß ich deine Kritik nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Einen erholsamen Sonntag


----------



## TIGERBEAT (23. Juni 2013)

Spass hab ich ja auch gehabt nur nach dem dritten Abschuss nervt es dann auch. 



> (und ich habe definitiv niemanden bergab aufgehalten)


Aufhalten finde ich nicht schlimm. Wenn der Fahrer vor mir langsam Abfährt damit er sicher runterkommt ist das vollkommen okay. Nur Vollgas rein in die Abfahrt, merken das man es nicht packt und dann für Stürze sorgen geht halt nicht klar.

Durch einen technischen defekt bin ich in Willingen in den Genuß gekommen mir mal die zweite Hälfte des Feldes anzuschauen und du hast recht da waren viele der von dir beschrieben Biker dabei. Aber in Willingen ist auch genug Platz um diese zu überholen, ist halt eine Einstiegs/Massenveranstaltung.

P.S. Entspannt bin ich schon wieder ;-)


----------



## olaf flachland (23. Juni 2013)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Durch einen technischen defekt bin ich in Willingen in den Genuß gekommen mir mal die zweite Hälfte des Feldes anzuschauen und du hast recht da waren viele der von dir beschrieben Biker dabei. Aber in Willingen ist auch genug Platz um diese zu überholen, ist halt eine Einstiegs/Massenveranstaltung.
> 
> P.S. Entspannt bin ich schon wieder ;-)



Diese Schieber waren im ersten Viertel! Die in der 2. Hälfte habe ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## herrmann (23. Juni 2013)

Also, ich fahre ja immer eher im hinteren Feld, eine Panne mit daraus resultierenden Schaltproblemen hats mich gestern aber nach ganz hinten verschlagen.
Berghoch konnte ich nicht aufs kleine Blatt, der vor mir aber schon, also immer langsam nur mit Kraft....
bergrunter kam ich dafür dann nicht aufs große Blatt.....
So langsam war ich noch nie 
Aber die Strecke war doch schön zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Juni 2013)

Zum Thema Gesamtplatzierung wäre interessant, wieviele wirklich gestartet sind !!

Ich bin ( wie immer) ganz hinten gefahren, und heilfroh nicht die Mitteldistanz "gebucht" zu haben aber immer wieder gerne beim dem Marathon dabei !!!!!!

Ich bin technisch eher gut, konditionell leider eher nicht aber diesmal habe ich die böse " Frau Hege"  komplett fahrend bezwungen. 

Zustimmen muss ich der Tatsache, das einige wirklich völlig übermotiviert in Trails reinschiessen um 5 Meter weiter stehen zu bleiben weil sie sich verschaltet, verbremst oder sonstwas haben. Einige sehen es anscheinend zu verbissen. Ehrgeiz ok, aber dann bitte ans eigene Leistungsniveau angepasst.

Strecke ( Kurz) war wieder anders als beim Letzten Mal, aber sehr geil. Viele schöne Trails, danke Dirk, danke "Kleini"

Strecke war gut ausgeschildert und die Streckenposten alle gut drauf und freundlich.

Alles in Allem: selten einen so schönen Geburtstag gehabt!

Hoffe sehr auf's nächste Jahr !!!!

So, nächste Station: Saalhausen


----------



## xysiu33 (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo - leider musste ich am Freitag meine Vorfreude auf mein "Hausmarathon" begraben und konnte nicht teilnehmen... 

Hätte jemand für mich den GPS-Track von der Strecke ?

Ich weiss, sollte man nicht nachfahren wg. Privatgrundstücke etc. 
mich interessiert allerdings vor allem die Streckenführung am Harkortberg, 
also quasi den letzten Abschnitt von der Ruhrbrücke hoch zum Harkortberg.

Verspreche hoch und heilig die nicht zu fahren / ich kenne so wie so den
Großteil der Strecke. Mir ist voll bewusst, dass man die Besitzer bei 
umzeunten oder versperrten Strecken nicht nerven soll, sonst können wir 
die Veranstaltung in den nächsten Jahren vergessen...

Danke im Voraus für eine PN


----------



## erwin1.05b (24. Juni 2013)

Du brauchst nicht auf eine PM zu warten. Irgendwelche Experten haben trotz Bitte um Nichtveröffentlichung die erste Tour hochgeladen grrrrrr. So etwas verstehe ich nicht. Da denkt wieder keiner an die Folgen und will anscheinend zeigen, was für ein toller Hengst er ist...

Touren sollte man nur durch persönliches Nachfahren kopieren.


----------



## PirateW (24. Juni 2013)

Kannst du den nicht kontaktieren und bitten, die wieder raus zu nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwin1.05b (24. Juni 2013)

Habe ich getan. Mal schauen, ob eine Reaktion kommt...


----------



## PirateW (24. Juni 2013)

erwin1.05b schrieb:


> Habe ich getan. Mal schauen, ob eine Reaktion kommt...



Dankeeee! Unabhängig der Genehmigungsverfahren mag auch ich noch ne Weile ohne Sprengfallen :-D da ein bisschen ruhig meine runden ziehen können.


----------



## dackmo (24. Juni 2013)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung toll, auch wenn mir die Strecke nicht entgegen kam da es zu viele kurze Rampen gab!

Was mich wundert ist, dass die(die Veranstalter/oder MTBler der Region) eine so schlechte Lobby haben? Woher kommt das? Ein "Nein Danke" Schild habe ich noch nie irgendwo gesehen. Eher im Gegenteil!

Gibt es irgendwo Fotos? Ein paar Fotografen waren ja auch am "Start".


----------



## xysiu33 (24. Juni 2013)

was sagen eure Navis zur Länge und hm ?

Auf der Homepage stehen 2000 hm, 
auf den Fotos sah ich hinweise mit 1900 hm
MTB RheinBerg schreibt von 53,8 Kilometer und 1719 Höhenmeter

Was stimmt ?

Kann mir jemand per PN den GPS-Track der Mitteldistanz zur Verfügung stellen...?
( siehe mein Beitrag auf Seite 4 )


----------



## müsing (24. Juni 2013)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> was sagen eure Navis zur Länge und hm ?
> 
> Auf der Homepage stehen 2000 hm,
> auf den Fotos sah ich hinweise mit 1900 hm
> ...



53,8 Kilometer und 1719 Höhenmeter stimmen


----------



## Janbleil (24. Juni 2013)

dackmo schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo Fotos? Ein paar Fotografen waren ja auch am "Start".



Hi, ich bin ganz neu hier und in diesem Thread gelandet, da ich am WE beim Ruhrbikefestival
war. Mein Kumpel und ich haben dort fotografiert - allerdings nur am Sonntag. Falls Interesse
an den Bildern bestehen sollte, poste ich sie gerne. Wie gesagt, leider nicht vom Marathon.


VG aus Dortmund
Jan


----------



## PirateW (24. Juni 2013)

Janbleil schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin ganz neu hier und in diesem Thread gelandet, da ich am WE beim Ruhrbikefestival
> war. Mein Kumpel und ich haben dort fotografiert - allerdings nur am Sonntag. Falls Interesse
> an den Bildern bestehen sollte, poste ich sie gerne. Wie gesagt, leider nicht vom Marathon.
> 
> ...



Wart ihr die beiden an der Abus Schneise...mit der Blitzpositionierung? )


----------



## Janbleil (24. Juni 2013)

Ne, ich fotografiere weitesgehend ohen Blitz. Wir lagen, saßen, standen am Sonntag an verschiedenen Positionen an der Strecke zum Rennen12:45 Uhr.


VG aus Dortmund
Jan


----------



## Thomas Sommer (24. Juni 2013)

Janbleil schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin ganz neu hier und in diesem Thread gelandet, da ich am WE beim Ruhrbikefestival
> war. Mein Kumpel und ich haben dort fotografiert - allerdings nur am Sonntag. Falls Interesse
> an den Bildern bestehen sollte, poste ich sie gerne. Wie gesagt, leider nicht vom Marathon.
> 
> ...



Ja - her damit!

...am besten hier verlinken:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10713996#post10713996


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janbleil (24. Juni 2013)

Erledigt.


VG aus Dortmund
Jan


----------



## PirateW (24. Juni 2013)

Janbleil schrieb:


> Ne, ich fotografiere weitesgehend ohen Blitz. Wir lagen, saßen, standen am Sonntag an verschiedenen Positionen an der Strecke zum Rennen12:45 Uhr.
> 
> 
> VG aus Dortmund
> Jan



Ah ok...bei mir waren nämlich auch zwei "Jungs" die mit equipment aufliefen und ne Weile am dh da fotografierten


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. Juni 2013)

Soooooooooooo viele Bilder...aber keins der Marathon-Meute


----------



## keep-cycling (24. Juni 2013)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Soooooooooooo viele Bilder...aber keins der Marathon-Meute



Schöne Bilder... Aber wie schon gesagt, leider nicht vom Otto-Normal-Fahrer aus dem Marathon ;-)

Weiter so!


----------



## herrmann (25. Juni 2013)

Gibt es schon irgendwo Bilder vom Marathon? Oder hat Jemand zufällig ein Foto von der Startnummer 1


----------



## rener (27. Juni 2013)

Liebes orgateam,gibt es auf eurer hp.kein Berichterstattung von dem rennen und evtl.ein paar Bilder.wir sind Neugierige Mtb,ler???!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (29. Juni 2013)

die ersten Bilder sind da.....

http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/news/gesamtansicht/datum/2013/juni/29/artikel/erste-fotos-online.html


----------



## xr-fido (4. Juli 2013)

Hier nun ca. 500 Fotos vom Ruhrbike-Festival: www.flickr.com/photos/mbc-bochum/sets/72157634414118618/


----------



## keF (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin in den nächsten Tagen aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen in Wettrr und würde gerne eine Runde vom Ruhrbikefestival fahren. Könnte jemand mir bitte die gps Daten per pn zuschicken?

Ich werde die Daten nicht veröffentlichen. Wäre super von euch!!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Juli 2013)

einige wollen es nicht verstehen, oder?????

Es wäre ganz toll wenn Du eben nicht die Strecke nachfährst, weil durch sowas ggf die Besitzer der Privatgelände/-grundstücke verärgert reagieren und für zukünftige Veranstaltungen ihre Zustimmung für die Nutzung verweigern.

Wenn Du dort bist, fahre hoch zum Harkortberg und fahre von dort aus über die Waldwege ...das alleine lohnt schon.


----------



## derkleini (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
auch vom Kleini nochmal die Bitte: Nicht am Bär packen!!!!!!!!!!!
Wir wissen momentan nicht, ob es jemals wieder den Marathon geben wird.
Durch rumgefahre auf der Strecke wird das mit Sicherheit nicht wahrscheinlicher.
Ich bin gerne bereit, die sozialverträglichen Streckenabschnitte mit Interessierten abzufahren. Schickt mir ne PN.
Größtenteils ist die Strecke unproblematisch. Die Lokals wissen was geht und was nicht.
Wer die Gegend nicht kennt und nach GPS fährt, brät fett durch die Pampas und über Privat.
Also lasst es doch bitttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keF (8. Juli 2013)

An private Grundstücke bin ich was mtb fahren angeht  nicht interessiert. Lieber Trails und ordentliches Gelände. Werde mir dann alternative Strecken ausm Netz runterladen und nachfahren.

Wäre gut wenn der Veranstalter eine gps version ohne private Grundstücke rausbringen könnte. Dann wàren die privaten Wege weitaus mehr gesichert. 

Gruß


----------



## xr-fido (8. Juli 2013)

Auch ich muss an dieser Stelle etwas dazu sagen: 
Das Verhältnis zwischen den Waldbesitzern und den Veranstaltern ist seit Jahren sehr fragil. Das zeigt sich u.a. darin, dass wir für den Ruhrbike-Marathon 2013 wieder zahlreiche Gespräche führen und Überzeugungsarbeit leisten mussten, um die notwendige Erlaubnis zum Befahren der Wiesen- und Waldgrundstücke zu erhalten.
Und auch in diesem Jahr sind wir wieder arg ins Schleudern geraten, als nur ein einziger Eigentümer einer größeren Waldfläche "Nein" sagte. Wenn das aber zukünftig immer mehr der rd. 120 Eigentümer machen, dann werden wir keine Alternativrouten mehr finden können, was mit absoluter Sicherheit den Tod des Ruhrbike-Marathons bedeuten würde.
Es liegt also am Verantwortungsbewusstsein eines jeden Einzelnen, ob es in Zukunft noch mal dieses Rennen geben wird.

IHR seid gefordert...


----------



## Fischkopp (8. Juli 2013)

@keF: Leider kann Dich hier niemand daran hindern das zu tun, was Du offensichtlich nicht lassen kannst. Aber mußt Du das deshalb auch noch an die große Glocke hängen? Paßt hervorragend ins Klischee der notorisch unbelehrbaren Biker - Wasser auf die Mühlen derjenigen, die unser Hobby am liebsten komplett verbieten würden.


----------



## xr-fido (8. Juli 2013)

keF schrieb:


> An private Grundstücke bin ich was mtb fahren angeht  nicht interessiert. Lieber Trails und ordentliches Gelände. Werde mir dann alternative Strecken ausm Netz runterladen und nachfahren.
> 
> Wäre gut wenn der Veranstalter eine gps version ohne private Grundstücke rausbringen könnte. Dann wàren die privaten Wege weitaus mehr gesichert.
> 
> Gruß



Zum besseren Verständnis: Erst einmal sind nahezu ALLE Waldwege und Trails private Wege. Der im Eigentum der Kommune liegende Wegeanteil liegt bei ungefähr einem Prozent der Gesamtstrecke.

Wir haben uns als Veranstalter gegenüber den Waldeigentümern verpflichtet, keine Streckenpläne herauszugeben.

Darüber hinaus kennen wir die Probleme der Waldeigentümer. Und diese nehmen uns nur Ernst (und erteilen uns damit die Erlaubnis zum Befahren ihrer Grundstücksflächen), wenn wir sie Ernst nehmen.

Aber auch in diesem Jahr gehe ich mal davon aus, dass alle wohlgemeinten Bitten und Ratschläge, bei dem Einen oder Anderen im luftleeren Raum verpuffen werden. 
Das ist wie mit dem gebetsmühlenartig vorgetragenen Appell, auf das Wegwerfen von Geltuben und Verpackungen von enegry-Riegeln außerhalb der Verpflegungsstationen zu verzichten.
Eine Woche nach dem diesjährigen Marathon habe ich auf einer Länge von nicht mehr als zwei Streckenkilometern vier Tuben aufsammeln dürfen, die ich im Vorbeifahren gesehen habe. Was ich in diesem Moment über diejenigen gedacht habe, die solch eine Aufforderung zum Schutz der Umwelt missachtet haben, schreibe ich nicht, weil ja vielleicht auch Kinder hier mitlesen könnten.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Juli 2013)

derkleini schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch vom Kleini nochmal die Bitte: Nicht am Bär packen!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wir wissen momentan nicht, ob es jemals wieder den Marathon geben wird.
> Durch rumgefahre auf der Strecke wird das mit Sicherheit nicht wahrscheinlicher.
> ...



Nimm' das Angebot vom "Kleini" an und Du wirst genug zu staunen/fahren haben!!

ich fänd es sehr schade wenn durch Unvernunft eine solche Veranstaltung gefährdet wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwin1.05b (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Das Thema Privatwege ist halt nicht so einfach zu verstehen: 
Da ich sehr häufig im Elbschebachtal und am Hakortberg unterwegs bin, sind eigentlich alle Wege vom Marathon kein Neuland. Bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme bei der Nutzung der Wege und versuche auch ohne Veränderung (kein neumodisches rumdriften, kein Müll hinterlassen, Rücksichtsvoll zu anderen Waldnutzern) mich auf diesen Wegen zu bewegen. Ich wundere mich aber trotzdem, dass ein einzelner Sportevent die Waldbesitzer so polarisiert, wo ich hingegen in den letzten 6 Jahren keinen einzigen negativen Vorfall erlebt habe.

Trotzdem bin ich sehr dafür, dass im Sinne der Duldung kein Öl ins Feuer gegossen wird. Tracks sollten nicht veröffentlicht werden, damit zu den Lokals nicht noch ein übermäßiger und anscheinend nicht mehr erwünschter Tourismus zur Marathonstrecke stattfindet. Es geht ja schließlich auch um den Ruf des Veranstalters hinsichtlich seiner Glaubwürdigkeit. Das ist bei einer so hetrogenen Gruppe der Teilnehmer schon schwer genug...

Nils


----------



## F4B1 (9. Juli 2013)

erwin1.05b schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich aber trotzdem, dass ein einzelner Sportevent die Waldbesitzer so polarisiert, wo ich hingegen in den letzten 6 Jahren keinen einzigen negativen Vorfall erlebt habe.


Naja, es besteht halt ein Unterschied zwischen ein paar Bikern aus der Umgebung und Touris, die die Marathonstrecke abfahren. Als Local ist man ja doch eher bedacht darauf, dass man auf den Trails auch weiterhin geduldet wird und verhält sich entsprechend rücksichtsvoll (ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel).
Wenn man dann aber schon mitkriegt, dass einige Starter trotz Appells den Müll in der Botanik entsorgen, dann möchte ich als Eigentümer nur ungern die Strecke veröffentlicht sehen. Wird mit Bikertourismus nicht unbedingt besser (wie viele durch die Gegend driften weiss ich nicht, könnte auch noch ein Punkt sein).


----------



## Fischkopp (9. Juli 2013)

erwin1.05b schrieb:


> ...wo ich hingegen in den letzten 6 Jahren keinen einzigen negativen Vorfall erlebt habe.


Dann hast Du aber Glück gehabt... 
Elbschetal, Stollenbachtal, Böllberg (auch dank der umfangreichen Downhill-'Bauarbeiten') und selbst der Harkortberg sind nach meiner Erfahrung leider nicht unproblematisch, und selbst als einzelner, langsamer Tourenfahrer ist man dort auf diversen Trails nicht gerne gesehen (wenn man denn das Pech hat, dem Eigentümer zu begegnen). 

Zum Glück ist es hier noch nicht so schlimm wie in Wuppertal (Burgholz), wo inzwischen reihenweise Verbotsschilder stehen und die Polizei regelmäßig auf Streife geht.


----------



## keep-cycling (9. Juli 2013)

Fischkopp schrieb:


> Dann hast Du aber Glück gehabt...
> Elbschetal, Stollenbachtal, Böllberg (auch dank der umfangreichen Downhill-'Bauarbeiten') und selbst der Harkortberg sind nach meiner Erfahrung leider nicht unproblematisch, und selbst als einzelner, langsamer Tourenfahrer ist man dort auf diversen Trails nicht gerne gesehen (wenn man denn das Pech hat, dem Eigentümer zu begegnen).
> 
> Zum Glück ist es hier noch nicht so schlimm wie in Wuppertal (Burgholz), wo inzwischen reihenweise Verbotsschilder stehen und die Polizei regelmäßig auf Streife geht.



... mit welcher Begründung wird es vom Eigentümer / Polizei verboten?


----------

